# Dwarfs in space (spoiler kinda)



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

I just started to read the Inquisition war and am wondering about Grimm the squat are there other sub-humans out there or are they just in this book.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Isn't their a specialist sniper IG regiment that is considered 'dwarfs'? I can't remember their names. The IG even have 'ogres' as such in the strong but dumb ogryens.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Ratling snipers or something like that.

CP


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Yeah that's it. They are a sub species of human and in the context of 40k they would be the dwarfs of the 40k universe. I'm guessing Grimm the squat you are reffering to is simply from their homeworld/planet or sub species.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Grimm is a Squat, the only 40k race to be cut out of the lore and game because of unpopularity. They were essentially 'Space Dwarves'. Inquisition War is an old book so I would think that Squats still existed when it was written.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok once more...

The squats are gone, destroyed by the nids; for some reason I decided to go overboard with this tidbit of information and seemingly scream it down your throat with the caps lock on.

*please note the galaxy thanked the tyranids for this*

There we go. safe to say THERE DEAD they arnt coming back!!!!!!

And you need to chill the fuck out, no one here said they were; someone is simply asking about sub-humans so there no need to fly off the handle. -darkreever


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

well dwarfs do suck, i can see why they are gone. at least the nids got a good feed out of them.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

they tend to fair well with an axe and shield, but when you give them a gun... just not the same payoff. oh well.

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

In the place of the Squats we now have the Demiurg, a race of short aliens who mine a great deal...

But Ratlings are, effectively, halflings. They're certainly not dwarfs. And the Squats were consumed by the Nids, as previously mentioned.


----------

